# Gaming-Notebook 1100€ Budget



## 600GiXXeR (19. November 2014)

*Gaming-Notebook 1100€ Budget*

Moin zusammen!

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming-Notebook für ca 1100€.
Spiele momentan zwar nur Spiele mit geringen Systemvoraussetzungen, wird sich aber ändern sobald mehr möglich ist .

Folgende Wünsche habe ich:

8GB RAM
eine SSD(256 GB reicht)
NVidia GraKa(Habe mit ATI/AMD schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht)
Größe: 15/17 Zoll
(WLAN+Bluetooth, aber das ist ja eh bei NB's soweit Standard)

Den habe ich mal ins Auge gefasst:
MSI GE70-2PEi781W7 Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 860M / Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Was habt ihr dazu für Vorschläge?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Muss es denn wirklich ein Notebook sein? Oder spielst Du zu Hause, brauchst aber AUCH ein Notebook für Arbeit/Ausbildung, wo du wiederum nicht unbedingt spielen können musst? Man bekommt halt für 1100€ bereits nen PC, der besser als das MSI-Notebook ist, PLUS ein "Büro"-Notebook 

Ansonsten wäre das MSI für den Preis schon okay - bis 1100€ wirst Du auch nix stärkeres finden, was die Grafikkarte angeht. Eine SSD musst Du da halt dann selber einbauen, aber das ist nicht schlimm, da eine ab Werk eingebaute SSD derzeit ohnehin einen zu hohen Aufpreis bedeutet. Die Grafikkarte ist aber halt nur auf dem Niveau einer Desktop-Grafikkarte für vielleicht 100-120€...   muss den Windows mit dabei sein?


----------



## 600GiXXeR (19. November 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.  
Ja es muss leider ein Notebook sein, da ich nicht den Platz für einen PC habe.
Natürlich ist es mir bewusst, dass ich dadurch Abstriche machen muss. Windows muss nicht zwingend dabei sein, eine Win7 Lizenz habe ich. Außer es lohnt sich halt wirklich auf Win8.1 umzusteigen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Keinen Platz? ^^  Ein Aufgeklappter Laptop braucht doch fast den gleichen Platz wie ein 24 Zoll Monitor und ne Tastatur? ^^  und Gehäuse gibt es auch in Größen wie zB 40x30x25, was ja nun echt nicht groß ist und problemlos unter nen Tisch oder in ne Ecke passt ^^ 


Ohne Windows gäb es noch nen kleineren, günstigeren MSI mit ansonsten ähnlichen Daten MSI GE60-2PCi781FD (0016GF-SKU12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder für wiederum 1000€ wie der größere MSI gibt es auch ein Modell von Gigabyte Gigabyte P27G v2 schwarz, Core i7-4710MQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (GA-P27Gv2-D1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 600GiXXeR (19. November 2014)

Aufgeklappt ja. Aber man kann einen PC nicht einfach mal wegräumen und in einer Tasche oder Schublade verstauen, habe leider keinen festen Platz für einen PC/ das Notebook(Kleine Wohnung halt : / )
Ich schaue mir die zwei mal an


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2014)

hast du einen Fernseher? Ich würde den eher daran anschließen und dazu Funkeingabe geräte und ein HTPC Gehäuse, was immer noch wesentlich besser wäre, weil Gaming und Notebook sind zwei Dinge die nich passen


----------



## 600GiXXeR (19. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hast du einen Fernseher? Ich würde den eher daran anschließen und dazu Funkeingabe geräte und ein HTPC Gehäuse, was immer noch wesentlich besser wäre, weil Gaming und Notebook sind zwei Dinge die nich passen


Stimmt, klasse Idee, darüber habe ich noch garnicht nachgedacht .
Habe noch nie aufm Fernseher gezockt (außer halt Playstation ), klappt das gut ?
Was könnt ihr mir denn dazu empfehlen? 
Zum selbst zusammenbauen sollte ich in der Lage sein, habe selbst schon PC's zusammengebaut, bin da nur nichtmehr auf dem neusten Stand der Technik.
Rahmenbedingungen würden so bleiben, dazu käme aber dann eine Gute Funkmaus und Tastatur und ein Funkheadset wäre auch noch gut, wegen TS unso  

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dazu was empfehlen(also das Funkzeug ) und wenn nicht beim Preis berücksichtigen, glaube dafür sollte man so 150-200€ freihalten(soweit ich weiß sind Funkheadsets sehr teuer :/ )

Die Edith hat mir gerade noch zugerufen, momentan habe ich als 
Tastatur meine Laptoptastatur, 
als Maus: Razor Abyssus http://www.amazon.de/Razer-Abyssus-Gaming-Maus-schwarz/dp/B002WV7C5Q/ref=sr_1_1?
ie=UTF8&qid=1416437594&sr=8-1&keywords=razer+abyssus
Headset: Plantronics GameCom 780 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0079G2Y52psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00 

Tastatur und Maus muss also nix so besonderes sein, Headset sollte ein bisschen tragekomfort bieten und ein bisschen Klang.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Wenn es mit ner Playstation geht, dann auch mit einem PC. Einzig FALLS der LCD-TV ein merkbares input-Lag hätte, wäre es suboptimal - aber da du mit der Konsole ja offenbar nichts zu meckern hast, gehen auch PC-Games. Office&co sowieso, musst nur ggf. etwas näher ranrücken, als wenn Du einen 17-24 Zöller direkt vor Deiner Nase hättest.


Für den PC kannst Du dann ein besonders kleines Gehäuse nehmen, wenn du willst - ist halt die Frage, ob ein kleiner µATX-Midi-Tower okay wäre oder ob es ein richtiger "Mini"-Tower sein muss.

Ansonsten: 

CPU: Xeon E3-1231v3 => 225€ Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: 2x4 oder 2x8 GB DDR3-1600 RAM, zB Crucial Ballistix Sport => 65 bzw 125 Euro   Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  bzw.   Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: AData SP900 ADATA Premier Pro SP900 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-256GM-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial MX100 Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mit 256GB => 90€
Ne Festplatte 1000 GB, 3,5 Zoll, 7200 U/Min => an sich egal, welche genau. Kostet maximal 50€
Netzteil: zB das be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder das Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca. 60€

Dann Variante Midi:  
als Mainboard ein µATX-Modell mit H97-Chipsatz. Da gibt es einige für 60-90€.
Gehäuse dann zB Sharkoon MA-W1000 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   unter 40€. Maße: Tiefe 36cm, Höhe 42cm, Breite 19cm.   
oder vlt gefällt Dir ja so was, kostet dann etwas mehr AeroCool DS Cube Red Edition (EN52322) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für 65€. Maße: 39cm tief, 40cm hoch, 27cm breit. Wichtig vielleicht: die USB-"Front"-Anschlüsse sind oben auf dem Gehäuse. Es gibt auch andere Farben. Oder falls der Tower auch 45-50cm hoch sein darf, gäb es noch viel mehr Auswahl - auch bei den Boards. 
Als CPU-Kühler kann man dann noch einen recht leisen nehmen wie den Arctic Freezer 13 Co Arctic Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  25€

Variante 2: Mini-ITX Gehäuse
Da ist das Mainboard dann was teurer, zB Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  100€
Gehäuse sind dann teils gar nicht kleiner als das oben genannte Aerocool, aber das hier zb wäre etwas kleiner Cooler Master Elite 130, Mini-ITX (RC-130-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Nachteil: da passen keine hohen Kühler rein, für die CPU zB Scythe Kodati (SCKDT-1000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  20€
Hier wiederum würden auch etwas höhere Kühler reinpassen: SilverStone Sugo SG08-LITE schwarz, Mini-ITX/Mini-DTX (SST-SG08B-LITE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  65€

So oder so wärst Du dann für die Variante mit 8GB bei ca. 600-700€ je nach genauer Wahl


Das wichtigste: die Grafikkarte. Da hängt es von Dir ab. Ne AMD R9 270 schafft NOCH alles auf hohen Details, kostet 150€. 15% schneller ist die R9 280 für 170€, dann kommt nochmal 15% schneller die R9 280x (210€ und 3GB RAM) und die Nvidia GTX 770 (240 Euro und nur 2GB RAM). Für 20-30€ mehr gibt es dann schon die 25% schnellere AMD R9 290, die sogar 4GB RAM hat.  Nen kleinen Tick schneller wäre die neue Nvidia GTX 970 mit 4GB RAM, die kostet dann aber auch direkt 310-340€. Von all den genannten Karten würde es Modell geben, die nicht laut sind und in beide Gehäuse passen. 


Selbst mit ner GTX 970 wärst Du dann noch im Budget - und selbst wenn Du nur eine R9 270 nimmst, und/oder als CPU nur einen Core i5 für 170€, ist das schon viel schneller als ein Notebook mit nem core i7 und einer Nvidia 860m.


----------



## 600GiXXeR (20. November 2014)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung!
 Eine Frage noch, wie siehts hier mit nem Laufwerk aus? 
Ist ein BD-Laufwerk empfehlenswert, bzw. lohnt es sich, oder ist der Preis unterschied zu normalen Laufwerken da hoch? 
Habe ja auch noch die PS3 die BD's abspielen kann.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2014)

wozu? du hast ne Playse und so kostet ein Laufwerk soviel Geld das es sich überhaupt nicht lohnt


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

600GiXXeR schrieb:


> Danke für die Zusammenstellung!
> Eine Frage noch, wie siehts hier mit nem Laufwerk aus?
> Ist ein BD-Laufwerk empfehlenswert, bzw. lohnt es sich, oder ist der Preis unterschied zu normalen Laufwerken da hoch?
> Habe ja auch noch die PS3 die BD's abspielen kann.



Ein Laufwerk plus die trotzdem noch nötige Software ist so teuer bzw. sogar teurer als ein separater BD-Player, daher lohnt das nicht. Erst recht nicht, wenn du die PS für BDs nutzen kannst. Und Games&co kommen derzeit immer noch auf DVD raus. Selbst wenn doch mal in ner Weile BDs verwendet würden: so gut wie jedes Game kann man auch ohne Datenträger über den Spielekey runterladen. Daher würde ich kein BD-Laufwerk einbauen, nur ein DVD-Laufwerk. Wenn du nicht brennen willst, reicht sogar ein ROM-Laufwerk für 10€


----------



## 600GiXXeR (20. November 2014)

An GraKa's würden mich da die beiden großen AMD's die du genannt hast interessieren(Die schlechten Erfahrungen waren nur bei Notebooks ). Kannst du mal passende verlinken, habe keine Ahnung worauf ich da genau achten muss :/
Als Mainboard habe ich mir das rausgesucht, sollte ja passen oder?http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asus-h97m-plus-90mb0im0-m0eay0-a1105995.html
Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2014)

Das Board passt, wenn du kein "Mini-ITX"-Gehäuse nimmst. Aber bei nem Gehäuse mit µATX- oder auch ATX (mehr Auswahl, aber halt auch etwa größer) ist das Board kein Problem.

Als R9 290 wäre die hier zB gut MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R)  da musst Du nur aufpassen, dass das Gehäuse mind 28cm Platz für Grafikkarten hat. Das wäre bei beiden von mir oben genannten µATX-Modellen der Fall. Oder auch gut: ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00)  die hat einen nochmal etwas höheren Takt. Wäre nen Zentimeter länger. Die beiden wären auch ziemlich leise. 

Bei der R9 280X wäre die hier zB gut XFX Radeon R9 280X Double Dissipation Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDFD)  oder Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Tri-X OC 1020MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-22-20G)  wobei die fast 31cm lang ist. Die XFX ca 30cm. Die hier wäre 27cm lang PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC)


----------



## 600GiXXeR (20. November 2014)

AeroCool DS Cube Red Edition (EN52322)
das fand ich gut  danke für die Hilfe ! Dann mache ich mal weiter


----------

